# Freshpet Vital Food?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Has anyone used Freshpet Vital for any length of time? I've used it a couple of times and the girls seem to like it, but I don't know that I would want to feed it on a consistent basis.

Would like to know if anyone else feeds this and what they think of of.

Thanks


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus loved it... and I probably would still be feeding it if we hadn't had to go vegetarian and home cook....

Grace really liked the Vital crumbles they started making. She probably would have been on that....


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Dogs loved it and I think its' great quality, I might see how Rocky does with it in the future. I stopped offering it because when they were puppies it made them pee so much more! (That's not necissarily a bad thing unless you're potty training)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am feeding Vital again, and the dogs still love it. I was lured away by Small Batch. It's wonderful food, but for some reason, after half the bag, they both stopped eating it for what ever reason. I really like the Vital.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I give the girls Vital for their evening meal and they love love love! I've been doing this since around November. We use the Salmon & Whitefish and they love it! I don't feed both meals because that would get a little expensive, so they get Fromm for breakfast.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vital is the only pet food that Tyler would eat other than home cooking.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I am feeding Vital again, and the dogs still love it. I was lured away by Small Batch. It's wonderful food, but for some reason, after half the bag, they both stopped eating it for what ever reason. I really like the Vital.


When I fed Small Batch, Tilly and Secret were fine with it (they're both little piggies anyway) -- but Lacie turned up her nose and looked at me with that "what the heck" look and wouldn't eat it.

I'm using the Bison Vital right now.


Maggie -- it is pricey so I might go to one meal a day and use another brand for their other meal. If I only had one, I would probably use this all the time.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been feeding my two the Vital Complete Meal for awhile. Chloe & Summer both love it. Chloe will not eat the ones in the roll though. It does get expensive to feed twice a day. I just bought some Honest Kitchen for a change up.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lynn,
Mine love it. :thumbsup: I found it much cheaper at Walmart. I was feeding the Vital, now I buy the regular chicken FP and give some with kibble at night. I don't remember how to calculate wet food, but I was told FP was about 38% protein level, so I cut back on amount I give them.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It's the only thing I've found all three of mine will eat - Madison and Axel eat it with gusto. Paxton - not so much, but he will eat it with coaxing. 

They get Fromm kibble in the morning. PetFresh at night.

Mine would not eat the one from K-Mart. The PetSmart folks told me it's a different formula! Looked the same to me, but they sure wouldn't eat it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> Lynn,
> Mine love it. :thumbsup: I found it much cheaper at Walmart. I was feeding the Vital, now I buy the regular chicken FP and give some with kibble at night. I don't remember how to calculate wet food, but I was told FP was about 38% protein level, so I cut back on amount I give them.


Here is how to calculate the dry matter basis to get the actual percentage of protein. 

Dry Matter Basis - A Better Way to Compare Dog Foods

Freshpet chicken and veggies is 39%. I fed that one to Bailey along with Fromm kibble until I switched to homecooked. I calculated the FP Bison and got 33% protein.

I am much more comfortable feeding a higher protein in a wet food (providing your Maltese doesn't have liver disease). It's the high protein kibble that is so hard on the liver and kidneys because it is so dehydrating.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for info Marjy. Cant remeber if the vital is GF, wonder if would be a higher protein as GF kibble is? 

Glenda--I looked at labels on both stores and sure looked like same food to me but they had diff colored wrappers. (?).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Vital is GF.

FreshPet makes different varieties for different markets which is why the one at the discount store was different.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was feeding the Vital for one meal a day until the store i bought it stopped carrying it, the kids really did like it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda ate all of the Freshpet stuff before he got his GI disease. He loved the stuff. BJs carries the variety I used as treats in giant bags.


----------



## ann4280 (Jan 28, 2013)

Daisy and Sadie eat Vital Complete in the bag for both meals. We went through about 6 months of GI issues before finding Vital Complete. They both come running to the kitchen when they hear the bag come out of the refrigerator. 

They also get probiotic daily.


----------

